# Ad Layout Work



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2021)

We are messing with the ad layout today and you may see some weird stuff happening.. please be patient and we will get this all worked out. This is especially for those of you who pay to NOT see any ads.

I appreciate your patience and it should be all good shortly.


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2021)

Jeff Thanks I was just getting ready to post about them. Have a Happy T-Day
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2021)

Glad I scrolled down far enough to see this... thought I was gonna have to get out the hammer and adjust my phone!   
And have a happy Thanksgiving!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 23, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Glad I scrolled down far enough to see this... thought I was gonna have to get out the hammer and adjust my phone!
> And have a happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Ryan




Ha ha Ryan, I to was just about to get XXXXXX can't say it. I am glad I looked in the home list also

David

PS: no problem Jeff glad that's it. Now that I know all is good in my little world,  lol


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2021)

I hoi can't even type trying to miss ads and videspe ther still working on it . L


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2021)

Geez . NM. LOL.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 23, 2021)

thanks Jeff!  

 pc farmer
 I just PM'ed you about this.  Looks like you guys are on it.  thanks for managing the site!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks Jeff!!
I just PM'd you a few minutes ago, before I saw this.
No big deal so far---I'm just getting your Peach-Dump cake playing on my screen continuously.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2021)

Still working on this.. hope to have this completed very soon!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Jeff!!
> I just PM'd you a few minutes ago, before I saw this.
> No big deal so far---I'm just getting your Peach-Dump cake playing on my screen continuously.
> 
> Bear



The new ad layout will be a little different but based on what I've seen on the Smoking-Meat.com site, it's a lot smoother, less screen jumping, etc.

And of course, those of you who are premier members don't have to worry about any of that anyway

 Don't blame me if you find yourself wanting some peach dump cake really bad LOL


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> The new ad layout will be a little different but based on what I've seen on the Smoking-Meat.com site, it's a lot smoother, less screen jumping, etc.
> 
> And of course, those of you who are premier members don't have to worry about any of that anyway
> 
> Don't blame me if you find yourself wanting some peach dump cake really bad LOL


I foresee many pics dump cakes in the future!  But seems 

 chopsaw
  is talking in tongues... or pig Latin lol!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Nov 23, 2021)

lol I thought maybe my premier membership got revoked or something. I swear my check is good ....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2021)

Now I'm doing it...peach not pics

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> The new ad layout will be a little different but based on what I've seen on the Smoking-Meat.com site, it's a lot smoother, less screen jumping, etc.
> 
> And of course, those of you who are premier members don't have to worry about any of that anyway
> 
> Don't blame me if you find yourself wanting some peach dump cake really bad LOL





LOL---That Peach-Dump Cake is already looking Mighty Tasty from here at The Den!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> chopsaw
> 
> 
> chopsaw
> is talking in tongues... or pig Latin lol!


Damn pop ups kept jumping in my text box .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Damn pop ups kept jumping in my text box .




That's what I figured was affecting your typing---I'm making Jeff's Snack Mix now---I saw this one in my Email the other day.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That's what I figured was affecting your typing---I'm making Jeff's Snack Mix now---I saw this one in my Email the other day.
> 
> Bear


You and me both! Watched that video... never thought about adding chicken in a biscuit to trail mix...it looked really good! 

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> We are messing with the ad layout today and you may see some weird stuff happening.. please be patient and we will get this all worked out. This is especially for those of you who pay to NOT see any ads.
> 
> I appreciate your patience and it should be all good shortly.



I will send you the bill for everything I end up buying due to adds.  Just kidding :P

No issue, do what you have to.  I'll manage :)


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 23, 2021)

I made Jeff's Peach Dump cake a couple of weeks ago and it's was devoured by the family in no time ! Great recipe and your family will be thankful for the video playing lol


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 23, 2021)

Dang subliminal messages.....
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 23, 2021)

Is it just me or is 

 TulsaJeff
 a handsome devil?

That reminds me, I need to make peach dump cake.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Is it just me or is
> 
> TulsaJeff
> a handsome devil?
> ...



Flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2021)

I dont know how people use this site with the adds.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I dont know how people use this site with the adds.


No kidding .


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2021)

Ads are gone but are the videos of Jeff here to stay for premier members?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Ads are gone but are the videos of Jeff here to stay for premier members?



I still see them   I will pm the bossman.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2021)

My adds are back so they must still be dickin with it


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2021)

Jeff...  What's the chances of getting the video  (bottom right corner) moved up the page about a half inch or so...  This way the up/down arrows are still usable ??

Thanks ...


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> My adds are back so they must still be dickin with it


Same here. No big deal


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Jeff...  What's the chances of getting the video  (bottom right corner) moved up the page about a half inch or so...  This way the up/down arrows are still usable ??
> 
> Thanks ...



Keith, I will let them know.. I assume this is mobile? What device and browser are you using?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Ads are gone but are the videos of Jeff here to stay for premier members?



Ads and videos will be going away for premier members once this is fixed. Looks like they are still working on it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Same here. No big deal



Yeah, I don't mind Jeff's ads.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2021)

These ads are to me very minor, LOL I swear on some of the food blogs i peruse for recipe ideas the numbers of pop ups and videos and other monetized clicks is mind numbing haha


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sorry Jeff...  On laptop using Chrome...  Thanks Bub..   I use the arrows all the time ...


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 24, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Is it just me or is
> 
> TulsaJeff
> a handsome devil?
> ...


Dude, you got the VIP swimsuit addition too!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That reminds me, I need to make peach dump cake.



I'm afraid to see what a Justin(Squat-n-Leave it) dump cake looks like.   

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 24, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm afraid to see what a Justin(Squat-n-Leave it) dump cake looks like.


I figured you'd just throw it on the grill .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2021)

Dessert for the who dung diet. 

Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks, Jeff. Good to know....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 24, 2021)

Good news… The ad issue is fixed however there will be some lag time since this involves the browser cache.

Over the next several hours you should start seeing the ads and videos go away if you are a premier member. 

Let me know if you have further questions about this.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok I'm not happy. After being bombed with Jeff's Videos over the last couple of days my wife is at the store now buying all the ingredients to make the smoked snack mix. So, when I have to go buy new pants on Friday because I ate a whole tray of Jeff's smoked snack mix I'm gonna send the bill to someone in Tulsa. These subliminal messages must be STOPPED!   

Man that stuff looks good - and the ad's are now gone from my forum experience.
Happy Thanksgiving gang!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 24, 2021)

texomakid said:


> Ok I'm not happy. After being bombed with Jeff's Videos over the last couple of days my wife is at the store now buying all the ingredients to make the smoked snack mix. So, when I have to go buy new pants on Friday because I ate a whole tray of Jeff's smoked snack mix I'm gonna send the bill to someone in Tulsa. These subliminal messages must be STOPPED!
> 
> Man that stuff looks good - and the ad's are now gone from my forum experience.
> Happy Thanksgiving gang!



If you’re ever in the Tulsa area, let me know and I will buy you a new pair of pants at Costco


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2021)

TulsaJeff
 I'm not complaining, but I'm not even getting an add along the bottom of the page. I just get a blank advertisement space. It's about an 1.25" high and runs across the full length of the page. It just sits there, and I can't close it.

I'm not a paying member, but I also don't want you to pay for something your not receiving. 

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 24, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> TulsaJeff
> I'm not complaining, but I'm not even getting an add along the bottom of the page. I just get a blank advertisement space. It's about an 1.25" high and runs across the full length of the page. It just sits there, and I can't close it.
> 
> I'm not a paying member, but I also don't want you to pay for something your not receiving.
> ...



Chris, thank you for letting me know about that. 

I have let the ad company know about that and they are telling me that since we just changed our ad layout, it may take a few days for all of the ad spots to sync up and populate properly.

I'll keep an eye on those and let them know if it's not better by Friday.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2021)

Will do.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice full width page for me . Looks really good . The rest of the current info at the bottom of the page now .
Really nice layout  .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm starting to get Ad's on the bottom strip now, but they disappear after a few seconds.

Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 25, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm starting to get Ad's on the bottom strip now, but they disappear after a few seconds.
> 
> Chris



X 2


----------

